

Ask HN: What are your biggest pet peeves with the iOS keyboard? - cpollo01

Apple mentioned at their latest WWDC that they will now allow 3rd party developers to create keyboards for iOS devices.&lt;p&gt;What pain points do you have with the current iOS keyboard? What features and improvements could be made to make it better?
======
cl42
1) Special characters. A lot of them are 2 clicks away -- I would prefer to
have a bigger keyboard when I click the "1,2,3" (i.e. an additional row). As
clicking the "#+=" afterwards only changes one row.

2) I'd love to try a swipe/gesture interface (like Android).

3) A keyboard optimized for one-handed typing. This is a bigger project but
would be great. The ones I've seen so far aren't very good and obviously don't
actually replace the default keyboard.

------
robjama
The lack of gesture/swipe typing.

